
Should we consider adolescence to last until age 24? - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/21/16909268/adolescence-health-policy-psychology-age-24
======
tomohawk
People are taking on responsibilities later, but society is kind of forcing
them to take them on later. Its a kind of forced coddling. I rarely see
teenagers in jobs these days. When I was a teen, it was normal to get a job,
and only privileged or lazy didn't get them. It even seems to be a thing that
teens are avoiding getting drivers licenses in greater numbers.

[https://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/energy/2013/12/1312...](https://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/energy/2013/12/131217-four-
theories-why-teens-drive-less-today/)

This seems like a clear sign of decreased independence.

Instead of increasing the age of majority, we should be allowing and
encouraging young people to take on responsibility earlier.

